# συντονιστής ασφαλιστικών συμβούλων



## Palavra (Aug 20, 2008)

Καλημέρα!
Το έχετε ξανακούσει; Δεν έχω συγκείμενο, αφορά μια νομοθετική ρύθμιση της ΕΕ και δεν έχω ιδέα πώς να το πω.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 20, 2008)

Καλημέρα!
Θα είχα να παρατηρήσω ότι είναι "συντονιστής ασφαλιστικών *συμβούλων*", δηλαδή είναι ο επικεφαλής ομάδας ασφαλιστών.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 20, 2008)

Σύμφωνα με αυτό:

Συντονιστής ασφαλιστικών συμβούλων είναι το φυσικό ή νομικό πρόσωπο το οποίο για λογαριασμό μιας ασφαλιστικής επιχείρησης ζωής ή και μιας μόνο ασφαλιστικής επιχείρησης ασφαλίσεων κατά ζημιών, διαμεσολαβεί, έναντι προμήθειας, στη σύναψη ασφαλιστικών συμβάσεων δια μέσου ομάδας ασφαλιστικών συμβούλων τους οποίους επιλέγει, εκπαιδεύει και εποπτεύει.

Τώρα, για απόδοση στα Αγγλικά, ας περιμένουμε αυτούς που ειδικεύονται.

P.S. Bonjour!


----------



## Palavra (Aug 20, 2008)

Αχ, Αλεξάνδρα, έχεις δίκιο, είναι τυπογραφικό και παρακάτω το διορθώνει. Άρα, coordinator of insurance advisors;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 20, 2008)

Στην πραγματικότητα ο κάπως πομπώδης όρος "ασφαλιστικός σύμβουλος" δεν είναι παρά αυτό που ονομάζαμε ασφαλιστής ή ασφαλιστικός πράκτορας, δηλαδή "insurance agent".
Αλλά αν θέλουμε να τον ονομάσουμε σύμβουλο, ναι, coordinator of insurance advisors μού φαίνεται εντάξει.
Εδώ τον λέει insurance advisors' coordinator.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 20, 2008)

Το σκέφτηκα, απλώς έχω μια λίστα που περιέχει και τα εξής:
ασφαλιστικός πράκτορας = insurance agent
ασφαλειομεσίτης = insurance broker 
Οι αποδόσεις από μεταφρασμένη οδηγία της ΕΕ.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 20, 2008)

Θέλει πάρα πολλή προσοχή γιατί απ' ότι διαβάζω οι τίτλοι είναι συναφείς, αλλά οι θέσεις και οι αρμοδιότητες διαφορετικές. Στα coordinators εγώ δεν βρίσκω τίποτα.

http://tovima.dolnet.gr/print_article.php?e=B&f=12506&m=I44&aa=1

*Ασφαλιστικός πράκτορας*

Ο ασφαλιστικός πράκτορας είναι το φυσικό ή νομικό πρόσωπο που με βάση τη «σύμβαση πρακτόρευσης», την οποία συνάπτει με μία ή ακόμη και με περισσότερες ασφαλιστικές εταιρείες, αναλαμβάνει ασφαλιστικές καλύψεις για λογαριασμό της εταιρείας ή των εταιρειών με τις οποίες έχει συμβληθεί.

*Μεσίτης ασφαλίσεων* (Αυτός είναι ο *insurance broker*. Insurance may also be purchased through an agent. Unlike a broker, who represents the policyholder, an agent represents the insurance company from whom the policyholder buys. An agent can represent more than one company.)

Ο μεσίτης ασφαλίσεων είναι θεσμός διαμεσολάβησης στις ασφαλίσεις και στις αντασφαλίσεις, ο οποίος εμφανίστηκε σχετικά πρόσφατα στην ελληνική αγορά και είναι βασισμένος στο αγγλοσαξονικό πρότυπο. Εργο του μεσίτη ασφαλίσεων είναι να προβαίνει σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες του ασφαλισμένου στις αναγκαίες προπαρασκευαστικές εργασίες για την εξεύρεση της κατάλληλης ασφαλιστικής κάλυψης, στη σύναψη του ασφαλιστηρίου συμβολαίου και στη διαχείρισή του, ιδίως σε περίπτωση ζημιάς.


*Ασφαλιστικός σύμβουλος* (*Αυτός είναι ο insurance sales agent=producer, μάλλον.*)

Ο ασφαλιστικός σύμβουλος ή παραγωγός ασφαλίσεων, σύμφωνα με τον παλαιότερο όρο, είναι το πρόσωπο που προτείνει ασφαλιστικές λύσεις σύμφωνα με τις ανάγκες των πελατών για λογαριασμό της ασφαλιστικής εταιρείας, του ασφαλιστικού πράκτορα ή μεσίτη, με τους οποίους συνεργάζεται βάσει σύμβασης έργου. Ο ασφαλιστικός σύμβουλος είναι ο γνωστός σε όλους ασφαλιστής, ο οποίος έρχεται σε επαφή με τον πελάτη και τον βοηθά στην επιλογή του κατάλληλου ασφαλιστικού προγράμματος.

*Συντονιστής ασφαλιστικών συμβούλων*

Ο συντονιστής ασφαλιστικών συμβούλων είναι το πρόσωπο που διαμεσολαβεί για τη σύναψη ασφαλιστικών συμβάσεων μέσω ομάδας ασφαλιστικών συμβούλων, τους οποίους εκπαιδεύει και εποπτεύει. Η μορφή αυτή διαμεσολάβησης συνίσταται κατά κύριο λόγο στις ασφάλειες ζωής και αποτελεί τη δεύτερη βαθμίδα μετά τους ασφαλιστικούς συμβούλους στη συγκρότηση της ιεραρχίας των τοπικών καταστημάτων των εταιρειών ζωής. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insurance_broker


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 20, 2008)

Τα αποτελέσματα περαιτέρω έρευνας:

Μεσίτης ασφαλίσεων=Insurance broker
Ασφαλιστικός πράκτορας=Insurance (sales) agent
Ασφαλιστικός σύμβουλος=Insurance consultant (κανονικά όχι advisor, με βάση αυτά που βλέπω, αν και η λέξη σύμβουλος χρησιμοποιείται αντί του πράκτορα καταχρηστικά (;;;)). Η διαφορά από τον πράκτορα είναι ότι ο πράκτορας είναι συμβεβλημένος με μία ή περισσότερες ασφαλιστικές εταιρείες, ενώ ο σύμβουλος _κανονικά _παρέχει *ανεξάρτητες *συμβουλές και καθοδήγηση. http://www.srmcsociety.org/difference.html

Αν βρω κάτι και για τον συντονιστή,...


----------



## Palavra (Aug 20, 2008)

Γιατί όχι insurance advisor;


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 20, 2008)

Απ' αυτά που βλέπω, insurance advisors είναι το ίδιο με τους agents, αλλά λέγονται advisors για τους λόγους που περιγράφονται παραπάνω. Κάποιοι θεωρούν τη χρήση του όρου advisor παραπλανητική, γιατί οι advisors δεν είναι ανεξάρτητοι.

Αλλά όπως καταλαβαίνεις, όλα αυτά είναι πολύ ρευστά και πάρα, μα πάρα πολύ, σχετικά :)


----------



## Palavra (Aug 20, 2008)

_(σιχαίνομαι τις αμερικανικές ορολογικές υποδιαιρέσεις, σιχαίνομαι τις αμερικανικές ορολογικές υποδιαιρέσεις, σιχαίνομαι τις αμερικανικές ορολογικές υποδιαιρέσεις, σιχαίνομαι τις αμερικανικές ορολογικές υποδιαιρέσεις)_


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Στη γνωστή ασφαλιστική εταιρεία τούς λένε agent coordinators.

http://www.interamerican.gr/default.asp?pid=15&la=2


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 20, 2008)

Palavra said:


> _(σιχαίνομαι τις αμερικανικές ορολογικές υποδιαιρέσεις, σιχαίνομαι τις αμερικανικές ορολογικές υποδιαιρέσεις, σιχαίνομαι τις αμερικανικές ορολογικές υποδιαιρέσεις, σιχαίνομαι τις αμερικανικές ορολογικές υποδιαιρέσεις)_



Ναι, παρομοίως. Εδώ π.χ. αναλύει τις διαφορές μεταξύ agent και advisor. Αλλά, αν βγάλεις άκρη, σφύρα μου...

Εγώ πάντως ζαλίστηκα και σταματάω.


----------

